# 9-14-08



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I put in around 10:00 and seen very few (all were short) till 1:15, had five in the cooler in the next 10 minutes then my trolling motor prop went skipping across the water. Three were 13 inches and one was 23 inches and the last was 26 inches.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Report sounds like you stuck a couple of nice ones. Hope you got a pic or two. 26", yeah that'd work just fine! Great job!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice mess of good eatin' fish.:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

26" is a 6-7 lb plus fish. Hope you took a picture. :clap:clap


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Death From Above (9/15/2008)*26" is a 6-7 lb plus fish. Hope you took a picture. :clap:clap


No pictures, I was pissed when I got back and did not want to go in the house for the camera. I had my second tire blow out in less than a week.


----------



## PERFORMANCEDRIVENINC (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the trip man I had a blast. We will do better tomorrow....Wish that prop would have kept proppin'... Colt


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn it man...you mean to tell me that beloved motor guide let you down??? oke sorry just couldnt pass that up. sounds like you need to go ahead and get the other 2 tires replaced on that trailer too! well atleast you got some blood in the cooler!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Dam! Sounds like you had an expensive week of fishing. Murphys law comes to mind. If it can go wrong it probablly will. I cant believe you didnt get a pic of a 26 incher.... I would be mounting that thing and hanging it on the wall.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have had nights like those too!!! Hate that you didn't get a pic of the 26" one. The last biggest one I got was 24 1/2" and it was 6.12lbs and the biggest we have ever gotten was 28" and it weighed 8.8lbs. If it was healthy it definately fell into the DOORMAT category. Maybe yall will have a little better luck next time. Might not be a bad idea to pick up a spare prop for that TM. I used to have a Motor Guide so I feel your pain.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

1) Burn weeks vacation to be a groomsman in a wedding: $ sucks!!!

2) Tuxedo for same wedding: $125.00

3) Dress for my daughter in the same wedding: $100.00

4) Shoes to match her dress: $40.00

5) Hurricane Ike: Lost two days of floundering

6) Generator died: $1000.00

7) Two trailer tires: $180.00

8) Spinning trolling motor prop off in muddy water: $40.00

9) Wife's camera smelling like fish: NOT WORTH IT

The fourty flounder this week has cost me alot of money!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Gnwdad (9/15/2008)*1) Burn weeks vacation to be a groomsman in a wedding: $ sucks!!!
> 
> 2) Tuxedo for same wedding: $125.00
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have about reached your safe threshold!!! I don't blame you if I had to deal with all of thatI would in one week, you probably wouldn't even be able to talk to me. Maybe this week will be better and a little less expensive!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (9/15/2008)*1) Burn weeks vacation to be a groomsman in a wedding: $ sucks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what the 40 flounder comes out to be per pound.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Gnwdad (9/15/2008)*1) Burn weeks vacation to be a groomsman in a wedding: $ sucks!!!
> ...


I have thought about the same thing before with the cost of fuel, food, ice and all the other odds and ends.But for those 40 you would probably have to take out small loan!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (9/15/2008)*
> ...


I hear ya. Well maybe he's done for the year spending money and can consentrate now on just gigging fish.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/15/2008)*
> ...


Not with my luck, I just got home and by the smell of things I think I got a boiled over battery!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Gnwdad (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (9/15/2008)*
> ...


To hell with the week.I guess that its just not your month!!! :banghead :hoppingmad :doh


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (9/15/2008)*
> ...




Damn itman... You want to use my screen name for a while oke" Murphy's Law "


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Gnwdad (9/15/2008)*
> ...


Not unless your wanting to rewrite the LAW. Well I have to work 16 Tuesday so its off to bed.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (9/15/2008)*
> ...


damn dude...you just cant catch a break!!! hopefully this is about the end of your bad luck!!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Am I the only gigger on here who doesn't use a trolling motor? It's not that hard to pole.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (9/16/2008)*Am I the only gigger on here who doesn't use a trolling motor? It's not that hard to pole.


i have tried to poll my boat before when i had problems with my first TM...NO THANKYOU...i polled for about 5 min and that was it. call me lazy but my boat is just way to heavy to poll. me and Midnight Rider polled his boat one night for almost an hour because the TM battery went dead. it wasnt near as bad as polling my boat but its not something i would want to do every time. just so much easier with the TM and it doesnt scare the fish at all!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (9/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (9/16/2008)*Am I the only gigger on here who doesn't use a trolling motor? It's not that hard to pole.
> ...


I am with FA on this one. I think your pretty much on your own. I don't knock anyone for still doing it that way but, I will say this, if you were ever to join me on my boat I assure you would pole for no more than about 5 minutes and say the hell with this shit. Its just to damn heavy. I will be the first one to say that yes I have a little more stuff on board than what I need, but if something breaks down on the water I got something to fix it with.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I do have a bow mounted trolling motor, I just take it off for flounder gigging. I do all my poling with the wind, current or both and don't carry anything extra on the boat.Once I get the boat moving it's a piece of cake. I'm gonna take the trolling motor next time just to see how it goes.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (9/16/2008)*I do have a bow mounted trolling motor, I just take it off for flounder gigging. I do all my poling with the wind, current or both and don't carry anything extra on the boat.Once I get the boat moving it's a piece of cake. I'm gonna take the trolling motor next time just to see how it goes.


As long as its not a foot control.:banghead Your probably gonna fall in love with it. Otherwise you will be ready to throw it in the water before the nights over.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (9/16/2008)*I do have a bow mounted trolling motor, I just take it off for flounder gigging. I do all my poling with the wind, current or both and don't carry anything extra on the boat.Once I get the boat moving it's a piece of cake. I'm gonna take the trolling motor next time just to see how it goes.
> ...


yep...my boat came with a foot controled. never use it for floundering. and my lights bolt to the holes for the foot controled TM. i run a tiller controled TM that i have mounted on the stbd side of my boat and always fish with the port side to the beach. i think if you tried this method you would say the hell with polling!


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Have no problem with foot control as it frees up both hands togig with . Although my motorguide has two cables and is real smooth and easy on your foot.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It's a hand controlled bowmount.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (9/16/2008)*It's a hand controlled bowmount.


roger that DFA...give it a try and let us know how you like it!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have poled my buddies G-3 night after night before he got his TM, now I would rather not flounder if I had to pole. 

Try poling a pontoon boat!


----------

